# Bluebonnet FT



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Qual first series was triple. Middle memory bird about 250 thrown R. to L.. Bird 2 was to the left at about 85 yards but almost inline with first bird down.2nd bird thrown R. to L.. Go bird was flyer to the right about 90 yards thrown L. to R.. So you retrieved Right Left Middle.If they did that you received dog by holdiing blind while blind was planted for series 2.Blind was between flyer and long bird about 225 or so.
3rd series was water blind with angle entry of the shorline then up on point then back in the back up on land for about 15 yards.
4th series was a big Double with one retried. Long bird was across about40 yards of land then 70 yards of water(25 mph crosswind) then back up for about a 100 yard run.Thrown R to L. Go bird was about 100 yards or so. Run about 40 yards then water for about 40 then cross gravel road where the bird landed.Thrown R to L.. Long bird retired whil dog went for go bird.

Bird Throwers were awesome with great throws.Flyer station never missed a shot.

Judges were Shayne Mehringer and Aaron Homberg and they put on a great great test and we finished Qual by 2pm. Mike Noel and I were the Marshalls.

1st place in Qual was Jason Fleming / QAAChase
2nd was Scott Caruth with QAA Aime
3rd was Jason Fleming with Mag
4th was Robbie Bickley with Trigger in his first ever trial I believe.
RJ went to Carma Futhey and Dolly(Golden)

Jams were: Jason Fleming/Willie
Ed Fullerton/Train
Matthew Geater/ACE
Chef/ The one and only Ed Aycock
Jong Haverstock/Junior


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to all who placed and jammed! Sounds like a well run stake...but what else could it be with "Noel the running order Nazi" helping.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news from the open?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..Congratulations, Again!! Qualifying RESERVE JAM, Belvedere' Million Dollar Dolly

"Dolly" and Carma Futhey 

Good Luck to #39 in the AM .. #3 in the Open, RockErin Red River Ruckus and Judi...

and.. Open #14..#12 AM, Rockerins Riverdance, "Ramsie"  Good Luck, Paul and Gena ! ..

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Carma, and Go Dolly! (thanks, Judy)


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks so much for trial details...and results!

Judy


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open callbacks to the water blind
2,7,8,9,11,13,15.18,19,20,23,24,25,28,31,32,35,36,38,42,43,46,48,49,51,54,58


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> ..Congratulations, Again!! Qualifying RESERVE JAM, Belvedere' Million Dollar Dolly
> 
> "Dolly" and Carma Futhey
> 
> ...


Dolly had a good time! Neat dog and she did a nice job.

Trevor and Noel kept us in dogs all day and everything worked smoothly.

SM


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Dolly always looks so darn happy in training. She must look the same in trials. Sounds like you all had a good time.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Congratulation's to Jason, looks like he had a nice trial.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> Chef/ The one and only Ed Aycock



Ed, congrats to you and Chef!


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Congratulations to all who placed and jammed! Sounds like a well run stake...but what else could it be with "Noel the running order Nazi" helping.


I will take that as a compliment.....someone has to make sure the judges make it to happy hour. Trevor did the marshalling, I just made sure he did it right!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Noel it is easy to Marshall when you and Robbie B are helping with set up.Yall are the ones who kept everything smooth and running great.Qual finishing in one day by 2pm and a derby finishing by 5 is a pretty smooth trial.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any news on 42 in open and 51 for the Am


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Am had 26 back for 3rd series Blind this morning.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Partial Open results:

1st 15 FC Caprock's Cool Hand Luke Farmer/Smithwick
2nd 58 Candlewood's Peli-can Fly Edwards/Smith
3rd 32 AFC Wolf Creek CR Skeeter Farmer/Bickley
4th 9 AFC Fat City Pacer Trott/Boise


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL, Danny cheated!!!!!

He is handling with a "Store Bought" knee!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Full results on EE.

Great grounds, great help, great judges (even first timer Homberg) what more could you want.

Thanks to everyone that helped!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jerry said:


> He is handling with a "Store Bought" knee!!!!!!


he needed it on the water blind, pretty good sprint for a middleaged white guy......


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

A huge congratulations to Dave Seivert and John Skibber........way to go "Team Dewey!" What a wonderful weekend for you guys. Y'all have had a memorable winter trip and I am sure you will enjoy an even more wonderful spring/summer. Have safe trips home when you leave the great state of Texas.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2dogs said:


> . Have safe trips home when you leave the great state of Texas.


Dr. Skibber will not be leaving, he lives in Houston, congratulations to Tess (Kweezy X Code Blue), she qualified for the National Amateur


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to John Skibber and Tess. Her second qualified her for the Nationals. He also got a jam with his other gal Pippa


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry, my poor English. Should have read "have a safe trip" meant for Dave and Glenda.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Huge congrats to Pete Marcellus and Daisy for winning the amatuer. Not bad for not training more than a half a dozen times since November. 

Angie


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Angie, I guess when they get to that age, sometimes less is more. It was an exciting weekend but I was most excited for Dr. John Skibber, qualifying for his first national, what a guy and what an animal Tess is. 

Nearly as exciting for me was Robbie Bickley and his Daisy offspring Trigger, getting a 4th in the Qual on his second birthday (Trigger, not Robbie), and, Robbie's son Trey running Skeeter in the Derby as a junior handler. Trey has swallowed the bait. Wish I'd been there to see it.

Special thanks to Gut and Mike Noel for a very well run trial. I don't know all the names but the help was just awesome. All events finished, grounds cleaned up and the equiptment trailer was loaded before 4 on Sunday. First class lunch's with heavenly peach and apple fried pies by Pam Ingham. I'll never eat again! 

Pete


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats pete. hope to see you at the big dance.


----------

